# Best Filter



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

Im looking at buying a filter for my EOS 400d.

I am looking at photographing my car and trying to make the most out of its colour.










Any ideas on what would suit the best.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

not sure mate,but very nice car...............


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

TBH mate any filter isn't gonna make a whole lot of difference, a polarising filter might give you a bit more contrast but not a great deal more colour etc.

My top tip would be to try taking photos early evening. That looks like mid afternoon sun and your camera is having trouble metering for both the bright sky and the dark blue of your car which is in shadow.


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

That what im after more contrast with the background.I am trying to get some dramatic shots.


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

depends. There's hundreds of filters available- a circular polarising lens will give you deeper contrast and better blues, but there are hundreds more for different effects- grads, colour replace, deepeners, lighteners, smokers....

The best time in my opinion is from 5-6pm on a nice evening- no bright light from the sky to give glare, but a nice satisfying warm colour in the photo. A polarising lens is a good basic to have, even just to protect your lens with.


----------



## kgb144 (Jun 5, 2007)

There is no "best filter" as they all have a specific use. It depends on what you are trying to achieve. Polarising filters do not affect image contrast but do enhance colour saturation and reduce reflections from non-metallic surfaces eg water and glass. From what you have written this may be what you are trying to achive. 

If your camera is digital you must use a circular polariser and if a wide angle lens is used ensure you buy a thin version to aviod vignetting.

Hope this helps.

ft


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

A uv filter (AKA sky filter) will improve picture contrast without affecting the image, a circular polarizing filter is designed to eliminate unwanted reflections from glass, water, and other shining surfaces (for instance the foliage of a tree at noon). Those two filters are an essential part of my image taking procedures.
Also, as it has already been mentioned, shooting just after dawn or before dusk, will improve the dynamic range of the image as the light will be soft and the shadow - highlight will be within digital range.
Hope this helps


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

you could use an ND grad filter (search google for cokin filter system) that will give the sky i nice darker colour etc. ill do a photoshop to give you an idea of how it would look


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

clarkie34 said:


> That what im after more contrast with the background.I am trying to get some dramatic shots.


Have you got photoshop CS2 or CS3??? if so just lob the pic in there and use the filter gallery or whack the contrast up on an adjustment layer??

If not Rmorgans tip of using early morning or evening light is a good one, I have used it myself and it makes a surprising differnece to the exposure balance.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

just had a play in photoshop mate, you should buy a copy, wel worth having!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a B&W circular polarising M77 filter for my Canon EF-S 17 - 55 f/2.8 IS(on an EOS 40D). There's a review here: 
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/B+W-77mm-MRC-Circular-Polarizer-Filter-Review.aspx

I think it's a very good piece of equipment.. Couldn't live without it


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

Try turning your flash off too and use the manual settings.


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2007/2471334885_3710259398.jpg?v=0


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

JPC said:


> just had a play in photoshop mate, you should buy a copy, wel worth having!


I do have photoshop,just not thought of using it that way.:thumb:


----------

